# From start to almost finished.



## Tommy-Gunz (Oct 19, 2011)

Well I started building my new coop in may. I'm still working on it today.
It's not easy when your doing it by your self. It's a lot of work, but I am determined to get it done. One of these days it will be completed. Here are some pics of the loft being built.. Keep in mind I have no help, so I think it's a pretty good job..........also just started a new group called (Brooklyn's Finest Flyer's) Surfside Loft.....Pigeon wars....Check it out and feel free to become a member.....thanks......



Well it seems like I'm having a problem with uploading the pics... But you can check them out on my page.....Tommy-Gunz..........


----------



## brentjohnf (Sep 8, 2008)

Looking good


----------



## Tommy-Gunz (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for the reply.........


----------

